# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Welches Material fr meine Frau?

## janpiet

Hallo zusammenen, ich brauche unbedingt eure Hilfestellung.

Ich suche fr meine Frau eine komplette Windsurfausrstung, damit sie wieder mit dem Surfen anfangen kann. 

Zum Hintegrund: Meine Frau ist anfang 30, sehr sportlich und ist jahrelang (von Kindesbeinen an) gesurft. 
Nur leider mangels Zeit nicht mehr in den letzten Jahren. Ich mchte Sie nun mit einer neuen Ausrstung berraschen, 
damit wieder anknpfen kann. Leider habe ich selbst zu wenig Erfahrung, da ich selber keine Ahnung habe und auch kein
besonders guter Surfer bin (bin stattdessen 100% Segler und habe mir gerade mal wieder ein neues Einhandskiff gekauft,
so dass wir auch mehr oder weniger "zusammen" auf dem Wasser unterwegs sein knnen). 

Meine Frau ist nicht so der Technikfreak und mchte daher sicher eine mglichst unkomplizierte Ausrstung, die es 
ihr besonders einfach und angenehm macht und nicht direkt eine irre Herausforderung darstellt. 
Normalerweise ist fr sie Trapez, Schlaufen, Gleiten, Powerhalse, Wasserstart kein Problem, aber sie
ist etwas aus der bung. Revier ist ein Binnensee mit gutem Wind und im Urlaub Veerse Meer in NL oder Etang in Sdfrankreich.

Am liebsten wrde ich ihr zum Start so ein Komplettset mit nem fetten Board (um 175l und schn breit,so 80cm?) und 2-3 
Segeln kaufen. Problem ist, dass diese Sets nicht mit ordentlichen Carbonmasten angeboten werden, was fr meine 
Frau wegen des geringen Gewichts natrlich super wre. 

Kosten sind vllig zweitrangig - Hauptsache es macht ihr wieder richtig Spa von der ersten Sekunde an!

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung??? 

Danke im voraus

Jan

P.S. Fhrt man heute noch mit einteiligen Neoprenanzgen oder (wie mittlerweile bei den Seglern) eher mit zweiteiligen 
Neoprenkombinationen? Knnt ich auch hier was empfehlen? Ne gute Trapezhose brauchts auch noch.

----------


## horscht

Also wenn das gewicht von deiner frau so um die 70kg ist dann wird wohl 4.0 4.5 5.0 und ein 5.7er Segel ne gute palette sein. 

dazu kaufste zwei masten in 4m und 3,7m in rdm(das sind die "neuen" dnnen masten) und mindestens 60% carbon(musst nur schauen ob das 5.7er auch mit nem 4m mast geht aber bei den neuen ist das meist kein problem)

Na ja und als brett schauste einfach hier im forum nach brettern um die 130-150l und liest die tests bei surf (einfach den brettnamen googlen)

Dazu brauchste noch n gabelbaum in 140-190 ungefhr (passen fr rdm)

und noch ne 20er mastverlngerung und ne 45 er mastverlngerung (beides rdm!!)

und einen dazu passenden Mastfu

----------


## horscht

Ach ja wrde auch eine Segelpallette kaufen( also alle Segel das genau gleiche modell/jahr in verschiedenen Gren). Auerdem ist es sehr wichtig dass die Segel und die Masten vom gleichen Hersteller und aus dem gleichen Jahr sind damit alles gut zusammen passt

----------


## janpiet

@horscht: OK, danke Dir schon mal!

----------


## Benny182

Eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Bei einigen Segelmarken kannst du auch bis 5qm mit einem 4m Mast auskommen. Rein zufllig verkaufe ich ab nchster Woche eine Palette (3.6,4.2,4.7) Gaastra IQ aus 2015 mit passendem 100% Carbon Mast. Hier reicht dann auch eine Verlngerung. Trapezhosen fhrt man eher nicht mehr. Heute eher Hfttrapeze. Neos immer noch als Einteiler.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo Jan

Ich finde es sehr liebenswert, dass du dich mit dem (alten) Hobby deiner Frau auseinandersetzt und ihr eine Ausrstung schenken mchtest. Trotzdem mchte ich dir dringend davon abraten. Bei einer Beginnerin knnte man das ja machen, aber nach deiner Beschreibung 




> ist jahrelang (von Kindesbeinen an) gesurft. [...] Normalerweise ist fr sie Trapez, Schlaufen, Gleiten, Powerhalse, Wasserstart kein Problem, aber sie ist etwas aus der bung



wird deine Frau sehr schnell wieder auf einem Niveau sein, wo man sehr genau das Material auswhlt. Ein paar Volumen-Liter mehr oder weniger sind recht entscheidend und jede/r hat auch seine individuellen Vorlieben, z.B. ob viele klein abgestufte Segel oder wenige gross abgestuft. Auch das Einsatzgebiet und die Fahrweise ist wichtig, von easy Freeriding ber Freestyle zu Wave und ob man lieber die neuen breiteren Shapes mag oder die "traditionelleren". Es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren.

Vielleicht wre es eine Alternative, deine Frau mit einem Wochenende oder Ferienwoche an einem Spot mit Verleihstation zu berraschen, wo sie sich wieder ans surfen rantasten und rausfinden kann, welches Material ihr zusagt?

Waren einfach meine ehrlichen Gedanken zum Thema, Gruss Phil

----------


## PaI

Moin Moin,

Klasse dass Du das fr Deine Frau arrangieren mchtest..
Leider muss ich Horscht etwas widersprechen.

Ihr Level ist wirklich Trapez, Schlaufen, Gleiten, Powerhalse u. Wasserstart?

So ein Tanker mit 130-150 Liter wird ihr keine Freude bereiten. Vielleicht am 1. Tag,
dann wird sie damit keinen Spa mehr haben.
Sehr sportlich heit fr mich wahrscheinlich deutlich unter 70 Kg. 

Bei modernen Wide Body Board (Firemove, Gecko und Co.) wrde ich ca. um 110 Liter
empfehlen. Normale Shapes ca. max. 130.
Am besten sie leiht sich mal einen Board und testet ob sie mit den modernen Wide Body Boards
berhaupt zurecht kommt. Manchen ehemaligen Surfern liegen nmlich eher die normalen Shapes.
Man kann das Problem ja evtl. mit einem Gutschein lsen (ehe sie ein falsches Board hat).
Bei 130-150 Liter hat sie nach meiner Meinung nur Nachteile. Schwereres Board, schlechteres Handling,
der Wasserstart ist schwieriger und in Holland (bei viel Kabbel usw.) ist es auch von Nachteil.

Bei Segel wrde ich als grtes wirklich als Mastab 1 m pro 10 Kg Krpergewicht nehmen. Ist auf deutschen
Binnenseen wahrscheinlich das meit gefahrene Segel. Die anderen in einer sinnvollen Abstufung nach unten.
RDM ist auf jeden Fall, wie Horscht schon sagt, sehr sinnvoll. Besseres Handling und weicheres fahren.

Verlngerung natrlich von der Lnge her passend zu den Segeln. 
Bei der Gabel wrde ich zu einer mit dnnen Holmen raten, falls sie kleine Hnde hat ist das auf jeden Fall
viel besser fr sie zu greifen. Sie ist dann entspannter und hlt sich auch lnger durch.

Ach ja, habe gerade gelesen was Phil schreibt. 100% meiner Meinung.

----------


## madame_soleil

Heyho, hier spricht ne Lady :-D Wenn sie lnger nicht gesurft ist, kennt sie das aktuelle Material wahrscheinlich nicht und deswegen empfehle ich auch wrmstens das, was Spacecowboy bereits gesagt hat - ab zu einer Surfstation und ausprobieren! 
Und dann im Shop gemeinsam schauen. Es gibt so ein paar Dinge beim Material, die uns Mdels richtig happy machen, zum Beispiel eine Mastverlngerung mit Ratsche zum Trimmen (von North: Power xt). Und leichtes Material macht auch das Leben leichter! Aber da haben meine Vorredner schon gute Tipps zu gegeben.
Was den Neo betrifft: Einteiler! So einen sollte man auch anprobieren!!! Auch weil die Grenangaben immer unterschiedlich sind. Mal steht da S, M, L, mal  4, 5, 6. Mir passen die von Rip Curl am besten, aber da ist jeder anders. Und die mssen gut sitzen. 
Ebenso das Trapez. Leider gibt es nur wenige Damen Trapeze, die extra fr Windsurfen sind. Nach wirklich LANGEM Suchen und Anprobieren habe ich das ION Jade Damen Trapez fr mich gefunden. Ich hatte auch kleine Herren Trapeze oder "unisex" Trapeze anprobiert, aber das war alles nicht das Wahre. Hier empfehle ich auch in einen Shop zu gehen, verschiedenes anzuprobieren und sich mal einzuhngen. Man kann auch an Surfschulen unterschiedliche Trapeze probieren. Denn es ist wichtig, dass das gut sitzt.

Ich empfehle den Gebrauchtmaterial-Guide von der Surf Aufsteigerwelt: http://www.surf-magazin.de/aufsteige...uf/a16183.html

Da geht's zwar darum, was man beim Gebrauchtkauf beachten muss, es sind aber auch interessante Tipps zu Segel- und Boardgre, Segelarten, etc. dabei.

Viel Spa beim Shoppen  :Happy:

----------


## tigger1983

ich wrde wie schon geschrieben wurde auch einfach ein gebrauchtes Board um die 130-150l und ca. 70-75cm breite kaufen.
Wichtiger sind die Segel.

Du willst das deine Freundin spass hat und geld spielt keine rolle?

Dann kauf ne dnne 26mm Gabel gerne carbon und nen ordentlichen Carbonmast ich wrde 100% nehmen gibts bei enemii oder gun auch schon zu preisen wo du bei anderen marken nur 60% kriegst.

Segel eine ordentlich palette. Fr den See ist 5.7, 5.0, 4,5 sicherlich ausreichend.


Und wenn ihr das Board zu wuchtig ist, dann verkaufst es halt wieder hast ein paar euro verlust. Aber besser so als wenns zu klein ist und sie gefrustet ist. (Erfahrung aus meiner Windsurflehrer karriere: Besser zu gro als zu klein das Board, sonst wird gejammert)

Und coole nummer! thumbs up!

----------


## Spacecowboy

Ich find's noch ziemlich interessant, dass hier konkrete Brett- und Segelgrssen empfohlen werden, ohne das Gewicht der "sehr sportlichen" Dame zu kennen (fr mich heisst das irgendwas zwischen 45 und 85kg), ohne zu wissen, wieviele Jahre sie damals gesurft ist und wieviele inzwischen nicht mehr, ob sie auch schon bei Leichtwind surfen gehen will etc. Und nochmal: die Lady konnte frher Schlaufen fahren, Powerhalse und Wasserstart!
Und zu guter Letzt: optisch gefallen sollte einem die eigene Surfausrstung dann ja auch noch...

----------


## janpiet

Also, erstmal vielen lieben Dank fr Eure wertvollen Tipps und Anregungen. 

Die Situation ist natrlich speziell, weil meine Frau wirklich gut surfen kann (sie hat mir ihren Eltern jedes Jahr drei Wochen Urlaub auf Fuerteventura gemacht und war dann bei ReneEgli in der Surfschule (die ganzen drei Wochen, jedes Jahr!, die Glckliche  :Smile: ). Deswegen hat sie es andererseits auch nicht so mit schwachem Wind. Ich bin immerhin auch 4-5 Jahre am Brouwersdam gesurft, kann aber im Vergleich gar nichts (und Wasserstart, Schlaufen und Trapezfahren geht bei mir (mit vielen Schwimmeinlagen) immerhin auch). Sie ist 1,76 und wiegt 65Kg.

Mir ist schon klar, dass es besser wre, wenn sie das Material testen kann. Aber wie eingangs schon erwhnt, ist sie nicht so der Technikfreak. Whrend ich stundenlang mit Kumpels ber verschiedenes Material philosophieren knnte (beim Segeln), will sie einfach nur aufs Wasser und Surfen, vllig egal womit und ob es gut passt. Nur ein viel zu kleines Board oder zu schweres Material ist fr sie ne Spabremse.

Ich will ihr deshalb halt nur diesen wichtigen Anfangsimpuls geben, damit sie einfach aufs Wasser kommt. Wenn sie dann wieder im Fieber ist, soll sie ruhig alles gegen 100% passendes tauschen. Andererseits wenn ich mit ihr in den Laden gehen und 3-4 TEUR auf den Tisch legen fr eine neue Ausrstung, kommt garantiert der Einwand "das lohnt nicht" und "ist viel zu viel Geld" und "wei nicht, ob ich berhaupt dazu komme" usw. etc. pp.

Ist halt was vllig anderes, wenn das Material ohnehin einfach da ist und ich den Krempel mit auf meinen Skifftrailer werfe und ihr kurzerhand am Strand fertig aufgebaut in die Hand drcke.

Wichtig ist mir nur, dass es nicht diese tonnenschweren Anfngerdinger sind (so war es zumindest frhert), die gerade in der wichtigen Anfangsphase den Spa verderben.

Nach etwas einlesen, ist es aber m.E. wohl so, dass ein 120-130 Liter Board, mit irgendwas um 250x70 nicht grundverkehrt sein kann oder?

----------


## Spacecowboy

Wie klein waren denn die Boards in Fuerte und wieviele Jahre war deine Frau nicht mehr gesurft? Ich denke, sie wird sehr schnell an ihr altes Niveau anknpfen!




> Nach etwas einlesen, ist es aber m.E. wohl so, dass ein 120-130 Liter Board, mit irgendwas um 250x70 nicht grundverkehrt sein kann oder?



Wrde nach deiner Beschreibung eher etwas um die absolut max. 110 Liter bei neueren Shapes mit ca. 70cm suchen, wobei dieses Volumen dann wirklich nur der Sicherheit fr den Wiedereinstieg geschuldet wre und problemlos auch fr 3-4 Bft. Leichtwind (das was ich von meinen Surfrevieren die meiste Zeit leider gewhnt bin) noch ginge. Fr den angestrebten Windbereich msste es kleiner sein...  Als Indikator ob eine Kombi in etwa passt, kannst du immer auch bei den Herstellerangaben der Boards auf die empfohlenen Segelgrssen schauen. Mit der Finnengrsse kann man dann auch noch einiges kompensieren.

Ich wrde mich vielleicht vor allem auf die Riggpalette konzentrieren mit sexy dnner Gabel, leichten Segeln und Masten!f Fr die ersten Tage dann irgendwo ein gebrauchtes oder Miet-Board auftreiben, da ein Neukauf hier wirklch schade ums Geld wre. Fr den Neo und das Trapez muss deine Frau aber ohnehin mit in den Laden, da fhrt kein Weg daran vorbei ;-)

----------


## Nicole Eberhart

Ich habe ebensolches Problem. 
Also, ich suche Windsurfausrstung. Ich bin die ABSOLUTE Anfngerin, und will mit Surfen beginnen nur fr Spa))
Will nach einen Trainer suchen, brauche aber zuerst Ausrstung kaufen, oder?
Ich will dankbar sein, jede Beratung zu hren
Danke!

----------


## madame_soleil

Hallo Nicole, auch an dich die Empfehlung: Erst mal zur Surfschule, Material ausleihen und verschiedenes testen! Wenn du noch Techniken lernen mchtest, empfehlen sich Aufsteigerkurse oder Einzelstunden. Man kann auch den Surflehrer fragen, welche Brettgre er einem empfehlen wrde, nachdem er einen fahren gesehen hat. Ob man die Sachen dann neu kaufen oder sich gebraucht zusammen suchen mchte, muss man dann wissen ;-) Also ich habe mir Brett, Segel und Gabelbaum gebraucht gekauft, Mast, - Verlngerung, -Fu und Finne habe ich mir neu besorgt.

Ladys, ab aufs Brett mit euch!  :Happy:  Find ich gut!

----------


## Kerstin Sommer

"Ich mchte Sie nun mit einer neuen Ausrstung berraschen" 

so eine schne Idee, ein guter Mann!

----------


## Spacecowboy

Es wrde natrlich schon noch interessieren, wie denn die Geschichte weiter- bzw. ausging  :Happy:

----------

